# FS: Electric Blue Balloon Rams



## Richard

I have only few Juves ($15/each) for sale. They can be sexed. See their pics below.










Please PM me if you are interested. If you don't get response from me within a day, please leave a note on this thread. My PM is not working properly sometimes and I can't receive your PM. Thank you.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Bump for some great fish. Super healthy & hardy & an unbeatable price.


----------



## Richard

Diztrbd1 said:


> Bump for some great fish. Super healthy & hardy & an unbeatable price.


Thank you, John. Yes, they are healthy and very hardy. I still have few juves available. I think it is the best time to adopt them.


----------



## JJason

Richard, would you pls PM me your contact ?


----------



## Richard

JJason said:


> Richard, would you pls PM me your contact ?


Jason, PM sent, have you received?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Thank you again for meeting me and getting my wife & Felicia those lovely balloon rams. They are so pretty and healthy.

Anthony


----------



## Richard

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Thank you again for meeting me and getting my wife & Felicia those lovely balloon rams. They are so pretty and healthy.
> 
> Anthony


You are welcome, Anthony. I guarantee that you got a pair. Please let me know if you don't. Thanks!


----------



## Richard

Their adult will look like these. See their pics.

Male









Female


----------



## JTang

Beautiful Rams! Richard. I miss freshwater.... maybe I should switch back!???


----------



## gklaw

JTang said:


> Beautiful Rams! Richard. I miss freshwater.... maybe I should switch back!???


Don't really have to switch John. MTS is easy to catch


----------



## waynet

Hi Guys:

The EBR look like birds to me.

Cool.


----------



## MELLO

Beautiful EBR's! Richard I hope you still have some of those reserve for me


----------



## JTang

gklaw said:


> Don't really have to switch John. MTS is easy to catch


4 is my limit. 
Although i have several tanks in the garage, covering w dust. Hmmm... Maybe 1 more? Lol


----------



## Richard

MELLO said:


> Beautiful EBR's! Richard I hope you still have some of those reserve for me


No worries Mello, yours are reserved.



JTang said:


> 4 is my limit.
> Although i have several tanks in the garage, covering w dust. Hmmm... Maybe 1 more? Lol


Yes, you'll need one more, and you won't regret. lol


----------



## Richard

Few more left, I know it is holiday season, make your offer.


----------



## gklaw

Offer ?? !!! For those beauties ?? Find me two females if you could. Just lost two couple days ago. Not sure why  Other three are nice and fat.


----------



## Richard

gklaw said:


> Offer ?? !!! For those beauties ?? Find me two females if you could. Just lost two couple days ago. Not sure why  Other three are nice and fat.


You told me you just have ick outbreak in your tank. You said you got it from a betta which you bought from where ? I can't remember. Maybe the two died from it.

You can call me to arrange a time for pick up. I am sure you have my number.


----------



## gklaw

Rams not in that tank yet  The rams are great - most lilely my husbandry, overfeeding? They are growing fast  Will call you tomorrow


----------



## Richard

gklaw said:


> Rams not in that tank yet  Will call you tomorrow


Your pairs should be breeding by now. I have two pairs from the same batch as yours. They have laid eggs three time already. Don't kill the females please, they are hard to find.


----------



## Richard

They are growing bigger and more colourful now.


----------



## gklaw

Gorgeous. No mine is not breeding yet  Good thing, too busy at the moment to take care of them


----------



## target

Hey Richard, do you have any more of these guys left?


----------



## Richard

gklaw said:


> Gorgeous. No mine is not breeding yet  Good thing, too busy at the moment to take care of them


It should be the time to breed for your pairs.



target said:


> Hey Richard, do you have any more of these guys left?


Yes, I have a huge adult pair, few young adult pairs and breeding pairs, some juvenile pairs. Please pm me what you need.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

*ballon rams*

Hey there richard I was seeing if you had any Electric ballon rams left. im looking for another pair. I bought a pair off of you before but ive upgraded the tank. get back to me.

Thanks for your time, Andrew.


----------



## Richard

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Hey there richard I was seeing if you had any Electric ballon rams left. im looking for another pair. I bought a pair off of you before but ive upgraded the tank. get back to me.
> 
> Thanks for your time, Andrew.


Hi Andrew, Yes, I have.


----------



## jassz

*Matchmaker,matchmaker make me a match?*

Hello, I bought a pair of these from IPU last fall. I have no idea if I got male or female or what, but one of them just died this week. If I sent you a pick of the one that is left, do you think you could provide me a partner? The one I have is also a juvie.

Gorgeous fish. Very friendly too.


----------



## Jasonator

I bought 4 GBR's and 2 ballonies from Richard yesterday and they are incredible!!
I highly recommend them!

Great guy - And you cannot beat the price!!


----------



## Richard

jassz said:


> Hello, I bought a pair of these from IPU last fall. I have no idea if I got male or female or what, but one of them just died this week. If I sent you a pick of the one that is left, do you think you could provide me a partner? The one I have is also a juvie.
> 
> Gorgeous fish. Very friendly too.


Yes, they are very friendly towards other tank mates. From my experience, they are very hardy. Please post the picture, I will find the mate for it, guaranteed.



Jasonator said:


> I bought 4 GBR's and 2 ballonies from Richard yesterday and they are incredible!!
> I highly recommend them!
> 
> Great guy - And you cannot beat the price!!


Thank you Jason. Nice to meet you.


----------



## jassz

I don't take as good a pictures as you, but here is a pic of my lonely fella. Or gal.  Can you tell? They told me a IPU that you can't tell them apart.


----------



## Richard

jassz said:


> I don't take as good a pictures as you, but here is a pic of my lonely fella. Or gal.  Can you tell? They told me a IPU that you can't tell them apart.


I assume your fish is about 5-6 months old. At the best guess from your picture, it is a male. It looks under weight. Does it eat a lot? They should eat like a pig at this age.

My male EBBR at the same age looks like this:










My female EBBR will look like that.










The major difference are the dorsal fin and body shape as you can see from the pictures.

BTW, I am using old camera (Canon A610 power shot) under CFL daylight.


----------



## Richard

I have few more young adult pairs are ready to go a new home. They are breeding right now. You can make an offer.


----------



## cdsgo1974

Will they do well in a tank where CO2 is injected and EI dosing is being done to? Also, are they compatible with angel fish? Sorry, I can probably do my own research but you are the forum's Ram expert after all 

cheers


----------



## Richard

cdsgo1974 said:


> Will they do well in a tank where CO2 is injected and EI dosing is being done to? Also, are they compatible with angel fish? Sorry, I can probably do my own research but you are the forum's Ram expert after all
> 
> cheers


They are very hardy and very friendly towards other tank mates. If your angel can survive in your tank, they will absolutely survive too. Hopefully I've answered your question.


----------



## cdsgo1974

Thanks for the quick reply Richard! It's very tempting. I will definitely contact you when the time comes. You have very nice and healthy Rams.

cheers


----------



## Richard

cdsgo1974 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Richard! It's very tempting. I will definitely contact you when the time comes. You have very nice and healthy Rams.
> 
> cheers


Thank you, Chris. I manage to get more batches of EBRs. Enjoy the rams.


----------



## bettagirl

Could I get a pair Richard?
I love these guys


----------



## Richard

bettagirl said:


> Could I get a pair Richard?
> I love these guys


sure, let me know what size of the pair you want.


----------



## cdsgo1974

Richard's ram are the best I've seen by far. I just bought a pair of GBRs from Richard last Friday night and it already spawned last night. It took three days only. It was a surprise since the pair looked quite young. They started exhibiting breeding behaviors a day later I picked them up. From the coloration and how quickly they adapted to my tank, it's easy to tell that they're in very good health condition. Thanks again Richard for the pair of GBR I got from you.


----------



## Haldane86

Im new to this forum and still figuring things out. But a long time ram lover none the less lol such cute little buggers  I was just wondering if you ship? Im on Van Island. 

Thanks


----------



## Richard

Haldane86 said:


> Im new to this forum and still figuring things out. But a long time ram lover none the less lol such cute little buggers  I was just wondering if you ship? Im on Van Island.
> 
> Thanks


I am sorry I don't do shipping. It will be great if you can find someone who can help you out on shipping.


----------



## bettagirl

Richard said:


> sure, let me know what size of the pair you want.


adult preferably. And could I get two pairs Please? 
I hope rescuepenguine doesn't see this post I am going to get in so much trouble


----------



## Claudia

Oh my, this are so cute


----------



## Richard

I have some big ones available right now. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Immus21

Hi do you have any juvies or adults left? How many would be suitable in a planted 20G tank with a school of cory cats and another school of small tetras? Interested in getting some on Fri if possible. Please PM with details. Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard

Immus21 said:


> Hi do you have any juvies or adults left? How many would be suitable in a planted 20G tank with a school of cory cats and another school of small tetras? Interested in getting some on Fri if possible. Please PM with details. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


Hi, Yes I have some juvies or adults. Please pm me what you like. To me, there is no rule of best ratio on number of fishes vs size of the tank. As long as you keep good water quality. There are many ways of doing that. Please see the picture below. It is a 30G tank. I don't know how many EBBRs in it.  They are very happy and very healthy.

What I find is Rams like living in a big group.


----------



## Haldane86

those are on my wish list :bigsmile:


----------



## Richard

Haldane86 said:


> those are on my wish list :bigsmile:


you mean on your desire list, right?


----------



## sunshine_1965

Do you nee an equal number of males and females? Would they live peacefully with guppies? Are they still $15 each? Would it be cheaper if I bout 4 or more?


----------



## AWW

Richard, Breed the full body ones!!


----------



## Richard

AWW said:


> Richard, Breed the full body ones!!


i know they got extra air in their bellies. they are very cute, aren't they?


----------



## FishFreaks

pmd you. getting more this week!


----------



## donjuan_corn

Do rams generally stay towards the bottom of the tank?


----------



## Richard

donjuan_corn said:


> Do rams generally stay towards the bottom of the tank?


They stay bottom and middle most of the time, but they come up to top for food though.


----------



## Haldane86

Richard said:


> you mean on your desire list, right?


 on my "ohhh I just gotta have a few of those" list lol I absolutely love rams :bigsmile: of all kinds.
If I could figure a way to get them to the island Id be more than interested in buying a few


----------



## 123darla456

New to the forum (first post) just wanted to say these are my favorite fish!!! I have 4 from a LFS . I definatley have 1 male and I think 3 females but not sure . Love the picture of your tank with all them in it -beautiful!!!


----------



## Richard

123darla456 said:


> New to the forum (first post) just wanted to say these are my favorite fish!!! I have 4 from a LFS . I definatley have 1 male and I think 3 females but not sure . Love the picture of your tank with all them in it -beautiful!!!


Thanks, yes, they are cute and beautiful. You can post a picture of yours, and maybe I can give you my2cents about their sex.


----------



## CYRUSCO

Grab 6 of them today and they look AWSOME!!!
Thanks Richard :bigsmile:


----------



## Richard

CYRUSCO said:


> Grab 6 of them today and they look AWSOME!!!
> Thanks Richard :bigsmile:


Thank you, feed them frequently, and change water often. They will grow quickly. Enjoy!


----------



## Claudia

I will taking pics of the ones i have Richard, maybe u can help me sex them. From the male and 2 females i got from u one died not long after i got them but the other 2 are doing great


----------



## Richard

Claudia said:


> I will taking pics of the ones i have Richard, maybe u can help me sex them. From the male and 2 females i got from u one died not long after i got them but the other 2 are doing great


Sure, post yours and see how well you grow them. Sorry to hear the male. I don't think you PMed me if the issue comes right after you got them. I remeber I told you and all the buyers to do so everytime.


----------



## Claudia

Richard said:


> Sure, post yours and see how well you grow them. Sorry to hear the male. I don't think you PMed me if the issue comes right after you got them. I remeber I told you and all the buyers to do so everytime.


Didnt pm u because i know i got nice healthy fish from u, the one that died just happen. I still have 2 beautiful ones  I would like u to sex the 2 i have, they are doing good and eat like little pigs lol


----------



## FishFreaks

got two more pairs! their sweet!


----------



## Richard

Claudia said:


> Didnt pm u because i know i got nice healthy fish from u, the one that died just happen. I still have 2 beautiful ones  I would like u to sex the 2 i have, they are doing good and eat like little pigs lol


I think you have two females left. Don't you want another male?


----------



## Claudia

Richard said:


> I think you have two females left. Don't you want another male?


hahah how do u know if i havent show u pics Richard? but maybe lol


----------



## Richard

Claudia said:


> hahah how do u know if i havent show u pics Richard? but maybe lol


Hahahah, I remember you got a "steal" deal on three fishes, 2f and 1m. Now you have 2 f left, don't you?


----------



## Claudia

Richard said:


> Hahahah, I remember you got a "steal" deal on three fishes, 2f and 1m. Now you have 2 f left, don't you?


i did, but how do u know i have 2 females left? maybe i have a male and a female  hahahha


----------



## Richard

Claudia said:


> i did, but how do u know i have 2 females left? maybe i have a male and a female  hahahha


That is great, I sold you 2 males and 1 female then, and you can sex them too. lol


----------



## Claudia

Richard said:


> That is great, I sold you 2 males and 1 female then, and you can sex them too. lol


Oh man  i wanted a male and 2 females lol i think i have a pair but i am not sure, i have new lights now so i will try to take pics tomorrow maybe u can help me sex them


----------



## gsdelcourt

PM'ed you,


----------



## Claudia

Here is a pic Richard,u can see both of them


----------



## Richard

Claudia said:


> Here is a pic Richard,u can see both of them
> View attachment 9150


Yes, you got a pair. How many time and what do you feed them?


----------



## Claudia

They have had microworms and vinegar eels (i got fry there also from africans), blackworms, staple food, algae waffer, zucchini etc
I feed them 2 times per day


----------



## Richard

Claudia said:


> They have had microworms and vinegar eels (i got fry there also from africans), blackworms, staple food, algae waffer, zucchini etc
> I feed them 2 times per day


Wow, they have fancy diet.  How often do you change water? It will speed up the growth.


----------



## Claudia

Richard said:


> Wow, they have fancy diet.  How often do you change water? It will speed up the growth.


Every 2 weeks, i didnt know that water changes speed up their growth? mmm interesting.


----------



## Richard

Claudia said:


> Every 2 weeks, i didnt know that water changes speed up their growth? mmm interesting.


yes, it does. Trying change water 15% at least every second day, and feed them 3-4 times a day. I know it is a lot work if you want them to grow fast.


----------



## Claudia

Richard said:


> yes, it does. Trying change water 15% at least every second day, and feed them 3-4 times a day. I know it is a lot work if you want them to grow fast.


Oh ok i will try my best  Thanks Richard


----------



## Richard

I have some more smaller and bigger size EBBRs available now. Let me know if interested.


----------



## jobber

PM sent.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

hmmmm.....gonna see blue and gold? that would be cool lol


----------



## jobber

Haha. Just like Lay's chips. Just can't have one ;D


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol didn't I tell you a long time ago, you needed some ? lol I knew you'd like them. That will be very cool in your tank. Maybe you can crossbreed them lol 
Won't be long I'll be needing some more too Richard


----------



## Richard

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol didn't I tell you a long time ago, you needed some ? lol I knew you'd like them. That will be very cool in your tank. Maybe you can crossbreed them lol
> Won't be long I'll be needing some more too Richard


Sure John, I still have some available. Let me know when you need it.


----------



## Richard

I am selling all of my small EBBRs. They are lager than 1". I have about 20 of them left. I would like to sell them all. Please PM me and make an offer if you are interested.


----------



## Richard

Few more smaller ones, and some big ones for sale. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## sassy

Hi I would like to buy 2 I PM you [email protected]


----------



## Richard

sassy said:


> Hi I would like to buy 2 I PM you [email protected]


I have big and small ones. Let me know what you want. You may get a father's day deal.


----------



## Julia

Hi, do you still have some fish available? I'll take 2 if you do.
Julia


----------



## coppercloud

do yours take care of there young


----------



## Richard

coppercloud said:


> do yours take care of there young


I don't think they are smart enough to take care their young. They will eat them eventually. You need to separate the fries.


----------



## Richard

Julia said:


> Hi, do you still have some fish available? I'll take 2 if you do.
> Julia


Thank you Julia. Hope the pairs are doing well in your tank.


----------



## Fish rookie

I sent you a PM, thanks.


----------



## Richard

Fish rookie said:


> I sent you a PM, thanks.


PMed back, thanks. Smaller ones are bigger now and the bigger ones are even BIGGER, but the price are the same for both size.


----------



## Richard

Here is their video.


----------



## sangjune

PMed you. thank you


----------



## sassy

Hi there do you still have some left?


----------



## Bri70

Hello Richard,
I would be interested in a pair of EBBR's if you have some available.

Cheers


----------



## Richard

Bri70 said:


> Hello Richard,
> I would be interested in a pair of EBBR's if you have some available.
> 
> Cheers


PMed. I have few show quality EBBR pairs, 2pairs and one huge male of GBRs left.


----------

